# First Trip To Groomers



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Royce will hopefully be making his first trip to the groomers this Saturday! He is blowing coat like mad. It's so terrible lol. So he is getting the shed less treatment and a full treatment groom and blow out. Yay! 

This may need to go in the training section, but how can I make his first time going there easy on him? 

I plan on playing a game of ball in the yard weather permitting to tire him out a little and I thought about brining some of his favorite high value treats so he focus on me instead of going spazzy with excitement at petco? 

Any suggestions? 

P.s. I'm telling you dog friends because my family thinks im crazy but I really want to get him the blueberry facial or paw and nail soak lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Most groomers prefer that the owner leaves the area while the dog is there, otherwise the dog is too interested in getting to the owner and hard to handle. I think tiring him out is a great idea, but beyond that it's kind of up to the groomer at this point. You can work to desensitize him to blowers and nail clippers and things, but there's not enough time between now and Saturday to make a huge difference.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Ya I meant treats just while were in the door and getting him signed in. He had ha his nails done before at home and had a HV dryer once. So he has been near both before I just was wondering how to make him easier to handle with strangers doing those things. 

Maybe I'm just worrying and I'll just drop him off and things will be fine. Lol.


----------

